# Archery licenses



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

went and bought a license last night and to my surprise. Omg did everything change so my ? Is what license do you buy for archery. Hope I got the right one


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Base plus deer resident or deer combo - should have been $31 or $51 (or antlerless is also a possibility but price doesnt change)


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Everyone must now purchase a "base licence" and then what ever else they want to buy. I bought the combo just like every year and already and the base license from another purchase.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I can't believe people don't know about this. 

Anyways...did you only buy one license or get the combo? Here's the kicker...if you only purchased one license, then you can't buy another. Only way to get two buck tags is with the purchase of the combo. 

You know all of this info is right in the hunting guide. As someone who's going to spend time hunting...whether it's just one day or one month...you really need to read the information that's published and is available for free every year.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My wife is a sporting goods dept manager and is surprised how many people don't know about the price increase. I want to know have people been living under a rock for the past year. The good one is they try to blame her for the price increase.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Easy Doc. Believe it or not hunting guides are not always abundant. While I review them each year it is often small game season before I acquire one. Had to request the dealer get some when looking this year. Yes it is our obligation to know the law and rules. yet some folks just want to buy a license. Yes fulldraw some of us do live under rocks. 
Take it from someone who has been involved in the definition of tagging deer with any valid licence subject to all other rules and regulations for permit to hunt from a standing vehicle holders and whether some one from a chair has to have a gun in a case when in motion, both subjects for years, and dealing with state representative, not every thing is clear. We have had some interesting conflicts between D.N.R. personnel over tag use but it is becoming more clear. P.A.D.'S mentioned this year but what of weapons being cased or loaded for someone bird hunting? One time an officer at a disabled event offering answers to questions was handing out o.r.v. guides for electric wheel chair users. Not sure if that is funny but part of the history. Usually tag use raises an eye brow still at a check station, but to be expected.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I can't believe people don't know about this.
> 
> Anyways...did you only buy one license or get the combo? Here's the kicker...if you only purchased one license, then you can't buy another. Only way to get two buck tags is with the purchase of the combo.
> 
> You know all of this info is right in the hunting guide. As someone who's going to spend time hunting...whether it's just one day or one month...you really need to read the information that's published and is available for free every year.


If you don't want to read the guide, here is a summary from the DNR

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_66755_66769-338459--,00.html


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I can't believe people don't know about this.
> 
> Anyways...did you only buy one license or get the combo? Here's the kicker...if you only purchased one license, then you can't buy another. Only way to get two buck tags is with the purchase of the combo.
> 
> You know all of this info is right in the hunting guide. As someone who's going to spend time hunting...whether it's just one day or one month...you really need to read the information that's published and is available for free every year.


LMAO on this whole subject of the new prices and structure of the license!! When it was brought up DURING the whole MAPR limited survey that there was going to be a whole lot of pissed off people because they had no KNOWLEDGE of it happening because they don't live deer hunting 24/7 it was said no way people couldn't not know about them!! Yet here we have the exact thing happening and the new prices and structure had a lot more news coverage then the MAPR ever did!!


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Waif said:


> Easy Doc. Believe it or not hunting guides are not always abundant.


All hunting/fishing/trapping/everything digests are available for free online as well as the print version

I have a hard time believing that anybody that sincerely wanted to stay updated on regulations and/or license prices could manage to not be informed if they made even a token effort to look up regulations


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

When the NRC first adopted the baiting ban in the NELP several years ago, how many thousands of hunters who baited up there supposedly didn't know the laws had changed? Same thing happening now with the license changes.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

personally, if I wasn't on this site I wouldn't have any clue on any of this stuff until I went to buy my licenses.

If its in the newspaper it is hidden in a a tiny section deep inside...no one will see it.

only news I ever saw about hunting was just before nov 15 on TV.

there are hundreds of thousands of hunters in MI, not all of them frequent this site...or even care about hunting until it is time to buy a license.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Tron322 said:


> personally, if I wasn't on this site I wouldn't have any clue on any of this stuff until I went to buy my licenses.
> 
> If its in the newspaper it is hidden in a a tiny section deep inside...no one will see it.
> 
> ...


Yep But some around here think if that's the case they shouldn't a say on what or how they hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly^^

I get so sick of these know it all A holes making everything a "how stupid are you!?" comment. These people are asking a question, the exact reason we're all here, to help other SPORTSMAN. If you are so informed and perfect then answer the question and leave the crap out. Otherwise keep moving and leave the negative crap.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

^^Yes, That!!^^

Get off your soapbox and answer the question or keep moving with your mightier than thou attitude.


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

I do not normally hunt does. Can you use a reg hunting license to hunt does with a bow like the old days


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

seespyder said:


> I do not normally hunt does. Can you use a reg hunting license to hunt does with a bow like the old days


Yep - this is from the DNR, should explain in more detail than any post would

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/deer_apr_chart_469528_7.pdf


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you! That explains it all.


----------

